# Collect+ Help



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok i has anyone used them?

or anything i should know about them?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I used them last week mate to send an ASOS order back. What you looking to know?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

what are they like for service?
Are they reliable?
They says 3-5 days so its it?

im looking at using them for my business im setting up.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

They use yodel as their courier. The customer drops the package off at their local shop and it's delivered back within 5 working days.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I dropped my parcel off at about half 7 (evening) and ASOS had received it the next day. Seemed reliable enough, although if it"s business you'll obviously be sending more than the odd parcel.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Well for price their good so i was going to use it to start with


----------

